# ssh to specific directory & get "name or service unknown error"



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

I am sshing between linux servers for rsync purposes.

If I ssh in as [email protected]:/ there is no problem.

If I ssh in as [email protected]:/var/users 
ssh: server.company.com:/var/users: Name or service not known

I was able to do that sort of ssh on a solaris server.

The ssh source server is running
Redhat 9 linux 
OpenSSH_3.5p1, SSH protocols 1.5/2.0, OpenSSL 0x0090701f

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Just use rsync by itself, it will do the SSH for you.

Generate a public key with ssh-keygen as the user that you will be connecting with rsync. Choose a good passphrase
Insert the key you just created into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
Copy the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file to the other machine(s).
Set permissions (chmod 644) for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, if needed.

test with slogin

----


----------

